# can anyone help with goodwill message?



## lambklly2 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi am really stuck on what to put on my goodwill message. My mind has gone totally blank  
I want to write something meaningful to the recipient, and any child born as a result of my donation.

And also what sort of things do I put down about myself? I don't want to put much down.

I hope someone can help me with this   I need to have the forms in tomorrow  

Thanks ladies   xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have emailed lambklly with what i put but not sure if anyone else wants to help out?


----------



## lambklly2 (Nov 1, 2005)

Thankyou sooo much sally you really helped me out alot   

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

